# Accordian for iPad



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just what all you iPadians need!!! You could start your own band!!!    

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/07/16/accordeon-app-for-ipad/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  That's pretty cool. . . . . .


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I wanted to learn to play the accordian when I was young (Polish heritage - lots of accordian music), but never was able to try that.  I'm not sure trying to learn on the iPad would be very successful.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hubby's been playing the bagpipes on his; I know it's just a matter of time before I'll have to endure the accordion as well!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!! Memories! My brother and I played accordions when we were wee kids! We had a parakeet that would sit on the accordions and tweet! My brother got music lessons. My music teacher said I was too dumb to learn and my fingers were too short. I cried. My accordion was royal blue and my brother's was black. Gosh, this is a memory from over 55 years ago! Boy, am I old!

Really cute! ha ha ha!


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool!
I wonder if Weird Al will use one in an upcoming concert or video?
Only a matter of time...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! Memories! My brother and I played accordions when we were wee kids! We had a parakeet that would sit on the accordions and tweet! My brother got music lessons. My music teacher said I was too dumb to learn and my fingers were too short. I cried. My accordion was royal blue and my brother's was black. Gosh, this is a memory from over 55 years ago! Boy, am I old!
> 
> Really cute! ha ha ha!


I took accordion lessons too. I have been wishing I still had mine lately ..... Dang are they expensive now!


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

You do know the definition of a gentleman don't you?

A man who knows how to play the accordian, but won't.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oogie Pringle said:


> You do know the definition of a gentleman don't you?
> 
> A man who knows how to play the accordian, but won't.


Ha ha ha ha! Very cute! ha ha ha


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So there are a lot of Mac-ish people here. . .the lounge was lousy with MacBooks last night. . . . .so far no iPads but I won't be surprised to see one. . . .anyway I mentioned the accordian app I'd heard about and they all thought that was pretty cool. . . .whatcha gonna do?  Bunch of musicians!   If some one shows up with an iPad I'll definitely mention it to him/her and see if we can download it to see how it works. .. . . . .

bagpipes too, huh?


----------

